# Good Location around Valencia



## Frogfish (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello All !

Outline : I am originally from the UK but left there 32 yrs ago, since then living in numerous places around the world from Africa to Hong Kong and currently Shanghai (for the past 17 yrs), where I run my own small business (which can now be run remotely, most of the time).

My (Chinese) wife of 27 yrs and I are set on buying a property in Europe as a base (for 3-4 months of the year) to visit (and be visited by) our children living in London and Belgium. As we have both hit 50-55 we are contemplating semi-retirement and owning smaller properties (3 beds, ca. 120-150m2) (rather than the large villa we own now) in Shanghai, Penang and Valencia. 
Our daughter is in a long term, seemingly very serious, relationship with a boy originally from the Valencian area and with lots of family here (his parents own property further South in the Oliva/Denia area I believe). So Valencia is the area we have chosen as we do not want to be living in yet another major city or in expat 'dominated' regions.

I was also considering a condo or golfing community (for safety and the on-site amenities) could possibly suit my wife better than a non-community based property ? Having a management to take care of maintenance, or the potential for short term lets, this may also be best. Opinions ? 

Whilst there I will spend time birding (my passion) & bird photography 1-2 days a week and during this time I want my wife to be happy and able to have transport to anywhere to wishes to go during the day, she should also have easy access to good shopping (food not clothes) ! She i outgoing & speaks excellent English. We will also travel around Spain to enjoy the country and it's people.

We are going to be staying in the Valencia area for 4-5 weeks from this mid-December thru mid-January and are planning to stay in at least 2, maybe 3, locations during that time. To better get a feel for the city and environs. One location inland, one location near the beaches and possibly one location much further South in or around Oliva. We do not want to live within the city proper. The areas around Valencia should have excellent transport connections with the city (preferably close to the metro perhaps) ? Or at least good,regular, buses.

Finally we are not looking at renting when we do eventually find the location that is right for us. We have invested in property all our lives and with Spanish property in it's current situation and pricing levels we believe it to be a good, sound, long term investment.

Sorry for the long opening (and first) post ! I thought if I laid out the situation clearly it would elicit more tailored responses !

Many thanks in advance for your input !
Kevin


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry one other item I forgot : Which bank would you recommend to open a non-resident account with ?

Thank you.


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi and welcome.
Enjoy your search. Valencia is a great place to spend time. 
I wouldn't recommend any banks - best to go to a few and be sure to check out their charges. When we arrived 7 years ago we went, to be honest, to a bank where we knew English was spoken. It was fine then but as the banks have had shake themselves up they appear to have decided that the best way to recoup is to stealthily increase monthly charges, fees for services.....and so on. Anyhow enjoy looking this is a fab area!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I certainly think renting initially is the best step for you, then you can take a look around at leisure and find "the perfect" place. I'm sure the others will be along with some words of wisdom soon.

We used sabadell bank as they have non residency facilities, but I would imagine most banks do. I dont know about the charges tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Sabadell is good. 

Oliva probably meets your criteria, near enough to all sort of things and only about 8kms to Gandia, where you can take the train to Valencia (every 30 mins) and only takes 55 mins to get to Valencia centre. Middway to both Valencia and Alicante airports and next to Motorway as well. 

I live next door to Oliva and I love the village and just about 3kms from the beaches, Oliva got 6 beaches, all pretty enough! 

Bird watching in La marjal, just next door! 

I would recommend it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

'la Caixa' is excellent as well. Also nçw known now as 'Caixabank'


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 16, 2013)

jojo said:


> We used sabadell bank as they have non residency facilities, but I would imagine most banks do. I dont know about the charges tho
> 
> Jo xxx





Lolito said:


> Sabadell is good.





gus-lopez said:


> 'la Caixa' is excellent as well. Also nçw known now as 'Caixabank'


Thank you all for the welcome !

Sabadell and Caixabank - thank you, I'll check them out on arrival.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 16, 2013)

Lolito said:


> Oliva probably meets your criteria, near enough to all sort of things and only about 8kms to Gandia, where you can take the train to Valencia (every 30 mins) and only takes 55 mins to get to Valencia centre. Middway to both Valencia and Alicante airports and next to Motorway as well.
> 
> I live next door to Oliva and I love the village and just about 3kms from the beaches, Oliva got 6 beaches, all pretty enough!
> 
> ...


Thanks Lolito !

Yes, Oliva is now securely on the list. Prices there seem to be more competitive too from the probably near a hundred hours of research I've done so far *shakes tired hands*


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 16, 2013)

I've decided on 3 different locations between the 16th Dec when we arrive and 9th Jan when we depart (I forgot we have a few more days back in the UK before we're on a flight home to the Far East).

These are the places on the short list (I'd be grateful if there are any negatives to these locations that anyone can point out) : 

El Bosque or Torrente or Cordera for Stop 1 (initially my wife and I but joined by my daughter after a couple of days).

Gandia or Oliva or Javea for Stop 2 (over Xmas) when we will be joined by my daughter and her boyfriend.

Stop 3 : El Saler or Les Gavines or overlooking the yacht harbour (I forget the name of this area) or Malvsarosso (over New Year). Just my wife & I.

Any thoughts ?

Thank you again for any comments - they all help !

Cheers
Kevin


----------

